# Back seat latch



## fourty03 (Oct 12, 2004)

Hello all...

Almost a month ago, I accidently broke my seat latch handle (jetta) for the rear seats that allow more trunk room. I removed the broken handle that releases the latch that allows it to fold down. I ordered the part from 1stvwparts and received it last thursday.
Well, I went to install it and it dosnt release the latch. This is for the smaller seat back that folds down. I figured that I fool with it another day. 
Today, I bought another amp and installed it with the passenger rear seat down. I folded it back up and got the seat belt caught in it. I went to pull the latch up and it broke?? Wtf??? Now both are not working and the seatbelt is stuck behind it. I tried almost everything to get it to work.
I also tried to swap the new latch that I got from 1stvwparts. It just seems that the latch dosnt "bite" into the grove which locks it in
place . 
Hopefully Im not screwed. I even tried kicking in down from the trunk.... Damn those things are pretty strong. 
BTW..... The amp install went great... I got an older power acoustik (800 watt) going to the doors and the new one which is a Viper 1200.1D for the subs .... sounds great! 
Has anyone ever ran into this problem??
Thanks for the help!


----------



## fourty03 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Back seat latch (fourty03)*

Here's an image
It's part number 21 on the diagram...










_Modified by fourty03 at 5:54 AM 10-17-2005_


----------



## fourty03 (Oct 12, 2004)

Nobody ever had this problem?


----------



## seesquared (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (fourty03)*

I think that I have a similar problem, although I have a GTI.
It cropped up at the worst possible moment, right when I was picking up some furniture that I needed to put the rear seats down. Instead of the usual resistance that I feel when pulling up on the rear drivers' side seat release, it's very easy to lift up and does not disengage the latch to allow the seat to fold down.
I don't have any more info than you do at this point, but Im going to investigate things more thoroughly tonight.
edited for better description 


_Modified by seesquared at 5:58 PM 10-24-2005_


----------



## fourty03 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: (seesquared)*

Thanks for the reply...
Thats the same problem I have. I bought a new seat latch from 1vwparts.com and tried it. 
For some reason, the new handle goes into the round part that unlatches the hook but dosnt pull it up.
It would be crazy to take it to the dealer .... I know they would have fun with my money.
The new one broke when I tried to pull it out ... so Im screwed again...


----------



## fourty03 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: (fourty03)*

I have some more bad news, now both seats wont come down :-( 
Now I am pissed!


----------



## seesquared (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (fourty03)*

Oh no, the other one broke too? I'm heading to the dealer to see if they can shed some light on this. I'll let you know what I find out.
I can't believe that more people have not had this problem.


----------



## fourty03 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: (seesquared)*

bUmP ...

I need some serious help please! I got stopped at a DUI checkpoint and the officer noticed the rear passeger seat belt was stuck behind the seat.... so long story short, I got a fix-it tickit... how nice


----------



## fates (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (fourty03)*

Bringing this post back from the dead as it was the only one any searching pulls up.... and it still doesn't have an answer. Does anyone know what to do for this situation... with the seat in the upright and locked in position?
Thanks!


----------



## dubchuck117 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: (fates)*

i have the same problem. 
you can pop the latch by climbing in the trunk and using a screwdriver to pry it up
thats the best i can do but im still trying to figure out how to fix the handle
so you can try that for your fix it ticket


----------



## huvw (Dec 1, 2008)

I agree with the screw driver theory. We just returned from being away for 3 weeks and our 2004 B5.5 Passat sat the entire time in high 20s and low 30s the entire time with locked doors. When I tried to open the car with the key fob nothing happened, dead battery. You have to know the 2004 Passat does not have a key slot in the driver's door or any other door for that matter. The only aperature with an actual key lock is the trunk. After contacting the local VW service and being told the only option was to drill a hole in the cover where the key lock used to be in older Passats and attempt to unlock the door or try to pop the lock on one of the rear seat back halves and gain access to the passenger area.
So after climbing in the trunk and laying down I used a flashlight to see and a long shafted screw driver to push up the top half of the locking mechanism. I was then able to open the hood, connect a battery charger and after about 5 minutes use the key fob to open the car.
I don't have the slightest idea how to repair the locking mechanism though.


_Modified by huvw at 11:00 AM 2-16-2009_


----------



## fates (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (dubchuck117)*

Thanks guys! 
I'm guessing getting the new latch pull (item 21) and insert it's non-broken (tiny ass woefully under-engineered) tabs won't solve the issue... anyone ever able to fix this with only the new plastic handle?


----------



## Johnny B (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Back seat latch (fourty03)*

Piece of crap is what it is. I have a picture of the PLASTIC grommet they use (apparently for everything instead of metal)







I don't know if it's because the ones made in Mexico are made more cheaply than the ones made in Europe (my guess) but if the grommet slips through the hole, you're pretty much effed. I took my trunk lining out to try and get through the rear hole where the latch is. The only ways that I can think of would be to dremmel the latch off and weld it back to the car frame







(best bet & most effective I would assume if you can then manage to release the heavily springed metal clip upwards if it doesn't actually fall out after being cut off) 
If you can successfully remove the latch, the only way I saw to get to the housing is through the seat cushioning. I cut the glued fabric on the back of the other seat to see if I could get to it, but it's pointless without the latch (& you can't access the back). I cut my stitching on my seat and didnt want to get too far into it really b/c my VW has been nothing but mech. problems, albeit small (but highly obnoxious) so I gave up until I can get my friends welder to ensure I can put the metal clip back on.








Then if you can get to it, I would assume you would want to put a piece of metal there to resist the pressure against the heavy spring of the clip. Hope this helps a bit.
If anyone wants the picture of the grommet, pm me and I can send it so it can be uploaded to the thread.


----------

